# Dog ate mesh type material - so worried :-(



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so worried now. 

My dog ate some kind of mesh this morning, it can't of been very large but was down a alleyway I walk her down. I took my eyes off her for a second to pick up her toilet and she got it. It seemed to have mud in it as well. I tried getting it out but her jaws were firmly shut. I even tried giving her some treats for her to drop it but it just made her swallow it quicker :-(

The vet said to keep an eye on her regarding vomiting and her toilet. 

I'm in the process of changing her food over and she had diarrhea straight after swallowing the mesh, it must have been the food. 

I feel so angry with myself for not controlling her better. 

Now I'm at work and am worried about her :-(

Vicki


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Dont give yourself a hard time,it happens all the time,labs are such scavengers!!
Was it plastic mesh or metal? Alot of stuff will pass through ok,try not too worry too much.
If theres a problem with the mesh,she will probably have sickness and runny poos,but hopefully itll just pass through ok.Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

hi my lab eats everything as well
dont beat yourself up,she did what labs do.
luckily labs are terrific at being sick to
so hopefully it will come back up today or tomorrow.
or soon,dont worry to much unless she starts to look iffy and unwell.
then straight to the vets
love noogsy x


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

It happens to us all no matter how vigilant we are, so dont beat yourself up...

Was it metal or plastic type stuff? 

Maggie tends to just sick anything up that she cant digest - usuaully within about 12 hours - after this its out the other end!!!

...so fingers crossed she does the same....and I know it is gross, but check her poos too for the next couple of days too and see if you can see it, at least then you will know you can stop worrying.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefully it will arrive back soon one way or the other  these two arnt to bad but will sometimes swollow dead stuff  birds wings YAK! 

My friend has two dallys as well & one of her recently swolled a latex glove & apparently that can be very serious as it just turns into a ball & causes an obstruction  so he had to go & have a jab to be sick  the last thing he swolled was a kinder egg which is funny now but that was another trip to the vets & a jab to be sick


----------



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it was def plastic stuff as I tried to get it out so it was material. 

I'm thinking muzzle her from the world lol 

Vicki


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another friend tried a muzzel to stop his dog eating horse poo but the dog just used to use it like a spud masher :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Vicki,
As already said, try not to worry too much. I know it's easier said and I would feel just like you. We have all been there when they scoff something they shouldnt and 9 times out of 10 it all ends well.
You have made the vet aware of your predicament and there really is no more you can do than wait to see which end produces it.
Take care


----------



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Just an update to say all is well and i think i saw some of it pass in her toilet today!! 

Thanks for the advice and reassurance every1!

Vicki


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!!! Good news - been wondering how you were getting on :lol:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Yay good news, continue to keep an eye on the poos, hopefully it will all come out, if your dog shows any signs of vomiting /dia rear, hunching up or welping sounds take it immediately to the vets, I have been through this a few times, and unfortunately each time ended up with surgery. fingers cross this will pass through completely with no lasting effects.

Mo


----------

